# Goon V1.5



## GerritVisagie (17/5/17)

So I saw Blueeyedgoon posting some pics on Instagram and I though I should share.












Sorry, couldn't save just the pics, therefore, screenshots. 

I would like book mine so long.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soprono (17/5/17)

I am not sure about the other colours being public yet but they come in another 3 that I have seen so far. This was officially put on IG by them too. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (17/5/17)

Source Instagram

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/5/17)

Some more pics I found this morning 



















Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/5/17)

Source facebook


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/5/17)

Official launch. 
Friday 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (17/5/17)

This looks super nice...but will it be better?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/5/17)

Jp1905 said:


> This looks super nice...but will it be better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 there's only one thing that beats a Goon...
A brand new Goon

That is the question though isn't it. 
Let's hope so.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (17/5/17)

Jp1905 said:


> This looks super nice...but will it be better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nope plain and simple. If you have a goon 24 stick with it and wait for v2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (17/5/17)

VapeSnow said:


> Nope plain and simple. If you have a goon 24 stick with it and wait for v2.



Agree,and also dont get rid of the 24...might be an average RDA...24 left big footsteps to fill to its newcomers...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (17/5/17)

@DirtyD heres some more pics...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/5/17)

VapeSnow said:


> Nope plain and simple. If you have a goon 24 stick with it and wait for v2.



I was thinking the same thing, why V1.5 and not v2?

Leaves a little "wiggle room" if you will


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (17/5/17)

As someone who hasn't owned a goon i can spot three changes

- sturdier clamp plates (ss, no more bendy brass)
- increase airflow? (Wide slot vs 3 holes, was the original lacking?)
- sex appeal (damn it looks good!)

Gooners, what have you noticed?
Ps. Squonk pin ???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/5/17)

Scissorhands said:


> As someone who hasn't owned a goon i can spot three changes
> 
> - sturdier clamp plates (ss, no more bendy brass)
> - increase airflow? (Wide slot vs 3 holes, was the original lacking?)
> ...



Noticed all the same things. 
Also, it's still a 24.

That leads me to believe, V2 could possibly be a 25? 
That logo tho... Mmm pretty

Seeing as I'm saving up for a black one anyways, I don't have a black, might as well get this in matte black.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (17/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Noticed all the same things.
> Also, it's still a 24.
> 
> That leads me to believe, V2 could possibly be a 25?
> ...


Interesting theory on the 25mm V2, im sceptical, unless they keep the deck dimensions similar and do something interesting with the airflow

Let us know if you go for it, that black goon (if BF capable) on a drone would make a sexy personal fog machine me thinks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (17/5/17)

Jp1905 said:


> Agree,and also dont get rid of the 24...might be an average RDA...24 left big footsteps to fill to its newcomers...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On a side note, just bagged 3 goons from 3Fvape for $44 ea... authentic V1's have all gone to the chinese vendors to make space for the new one to launch it seems.


----------



## Sir Vape (17/5/17)

Apparently comes with a BF pin. I doubt a 25 is on the cards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/5/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Apparently comes with a BF pin. I doubt a 25 is on the cards.



Any idea when they will be available this side of the pond?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (18/5/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Any idea when they will be available this side of the pond?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On pre-order at Vape Cartel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (18/5/17)

Guess my first proper dripper might as well be this .... *trigger pulled* ....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (23/5/17)

528 customs goons going out on instagram video. Hopefully this is the SA consignment as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/5/17)

Daniel said:


> Guess my first proper dripper might as well be this .... *trigger pulled* ....


Would make a good first review


----------

